
Proton and Mozilla Partner for Privacy - vabmit
https://protonvpn.com/blog/mozilla-partnership/
======
Vinnl
The combination somewhat makes sense, and I can imagine this leading to
Mozilla acquiring ProtonVPN like they did Pocket, if this experiment turns out
to be a success. (Though perhaps that's not really an option if being based in
Switzerland is a relevant selling point. Come to think of it - how does
Mozilla collecting payments in this case influence that?)

That said, I wonder what metrics they are using to evaluate whether this is a
success. Obviously, number of people switching to a VPN. However, the screen
shots in Mozilla's blog post [1] look pretty intrusive and distracting from
the browsing experience. I wonder if they will be able to capture user
annoyance, if applicable.

[1]
[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/10/22/testing-n...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/10/22/testing-
new-ways-to-keep-you-safe-online/)

------
cascom
am i wrong or is this really an endorsement/marketing campaign rather than
some sort of integration.

~~~
lkbm
Seems true.

Maybe this will eventually allow me to easily use the vpn in a specific
window/tab/container, but what's actually making the biggest difference to me
is that a third-party I trust has vouched for ProtonVPN.

~~~
beatgammit
I trust both, and I like that both are working together. I get my email
through ProtonMail, and I've been a little skeptical of recent moves by
Mozilla, but this is one I can really get behind.

------
tibu
Can anyone tell me why is it better for my privacy that all of my data flows
through a 3rd party? A 3rd party who will now know everything about me (at
least what pages I browse)

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
It comes down to trust. You already _trust_ your internet traffic to your ISP.
If you trust a 3rd party VPN more than your ISP, then VPN is the way to go.
You'll never be completely free of reliance on a 3rd party, except with TOR
and the alike decentralized internet models. But, even those have caveats too

~~~
Vinnl
You also only need to trust this third party, rather than your home ISP, your
work ISP, the ISP in the coffee bar you're working from today, the ISP that
provides public transport WiFi, etc...

------
AdverseAffect
So proton has bought in-browser apps that cannot be blocked by ad-blockers
because they're directly within the browser GUI instead of inside the HTML
page.

I really love Mozilla and what they stand for, but for the love of God,
sponsored ads within the browser proper don't sound like a good idea. Once you
open that path, what's next? Imagine MS Clippy suggesting you drink a red bull
because it noticed your typing is becoming slower. Plus all the greenwashing
in the public announcement feels dishonest. Let's call this what it is:
experimenting with in-app ads as potential revenue stream.

~~~
c487bd62
So what you're saying is that money from a paid service going to Mozilla's
pocket could be a new potential revenue stream? I can't believe nobody noticed
that.

~~~
AdverseAffect
desktop apps having pop ups like a website, that's the thing they're trying
out here

